# Travel Destinations > Central America >  couple backpacking for 5 months

## Travel4

Our intro post!
We are just about to finish our 4 week spanish immersion schooling in panama and want to head to south america for adventure for a few months of backpacking adventure and meeting new friends.

We´d like to book a passage on a sailboat to Cartegnia from Colon the end of November to start. We´d love your stories and suggestions, especially related to land and see transportation strategies. We love trains and boats. Buses and taxis in Panama have taught us to love them as well. We´re on a budget to make the travel last indefinately.Nothing exciting going on in So Cal at the moment, including lack of income! But have some funds for travel.  This is our first blog so coach us all you want!

----------


## teena4gupta

Traveling as a couple seems to be fun too. Just enjoy the trip with your Lover.

----------


## sankalppatil732

I’ve been backpacking for over five years now. That’s a long time to travel period, let alone stay in dorm rooms, live out of the same backpack, and travel on the cheap. I really love this form of travel though, which is why I’ve continued to do it for so many years.

----------

